# Cypress Knees



## iljjlm (Mar 5, 2006)

I picked up some cypress knees this last weekend for some of my tanks. The larger 2 will go in my new tank I'm working on and the smaller ones will get placed in some of my other tanks.

These are about 36in tall









The larger one is about 24in and the one to the right of it is 16in.









Thanks for looking.
Dave


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

those are really neat and will make great additions in the viv

does anybody have any sites that sell these?


----------



## Hayden (Feb 4, 2007)

Are cypress knees safe to use in dart frog tanks? I have heard that they may not be, but I am considering using them in my next tank as well. Yours look great by the way.


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

They are nice! Esp the first one on the second pic, I could really use one like that. 
I don't see why it wouldn't be safe, as long as you soak it in boiled water..I would even bake it real good.


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

Those are great. Hard to find for sale online. I picked up a few on Ebay but they are not as nice as those and they were a little pricey.


----------



## iljjlm (Mar 5, 2006)

From what I have read on Frognet.org cypress from the Taxodium genus should be safe to use. That was from a response from by Ed. 

Dave


----------



## ckreef (Aug 29, 2008)

Those are awesome!!! They are safe for a viv too. I need to find some like that. If you ever sell any please let me know.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

The only reason that they wouldn't be safe is if the seller used some varnish or shellac on the knees. I purchased some like this and they can only be used as table ornaments. So one should make sure they are not treated.



Hayden said:


> Are cypress knees safe to use in dart frog tanks? I have heard that they may not be, but I am considering using them in my next tank as well. Yours look great by the way.


----------



## Hayden (Feb 4, 2007)

Alright sounds great. Now time for me to start working on my next tank...


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

In Florida is it legal to cut off a cypress knee? When I lived there, I had always heard that they were protected.. Now I want one, haha.


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

chinoanoah said:


> In Florida is it legal to cut off a cypress knee? When I lived there, I had always heard that they were protected.. Now I want one, haha.


I had heard this as well. The one guy I was able to find said that he goes behind lumber companies and collects the knees.


----------



## iljjlm (Mar 5, 2006)

The place I got these from was a mom and pop store that sells the knees along with other wood products (tables,chairs,boxes,carvings,etc). I want to say that he said he has been doing this for over 20 years. So if he was doing something wrong, I would think he would of been busted by now. 

Now I am pretty sure that you can't collect this from the parks/state forest/protected areas, but if you could still find some on private property that would be different(if had permission from the owners). 

Dave


----------



## Jerm (May 20, 2008)

iljjlm said:


> The place I got these from was a mom and pop store that sells the knees along with other wood products (tables,chairs,boxes,carvings,etc).
> Dave


Is this shop in Jacksonville? It would be worth a trip up there for me to pick some up. I don't know of anywhere around Orlando to get them.


----------



## gold3nku5h (Jul 24, 2008)

Bald cypress are my favorite tree's. I had about 30 growing last year for bonsai, but have since chopped them up and have about 5 very nice looking some-day-to-be bonsai. It was my first year growing, and over-wintering, and it didn't go as good as i'd wanted.

I've looked on ebay, but have only found knee's for lathes. So did you drive to where you got those, or find them on the internet somewhere else? I have gotten some driftwood off ebay, that has pleased me, but i dont want to buy to much of that, the knee's look awesome naturally though, and i have one 7 foot tree thats about to go under some heavy chopping sometime this year, or next spring. Look out for it, because im going to shape it like 'General Sherman' the worlds largest bald cypress.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

isnt generl sherman a sequoia from california?


----------



## swampy459 (Jun 18, 2009)

Jerm said:


> Is this shop in Jacksonville? It would be worth a trip up there for me to pick some up. I don't know of anywhere around Orlando to get them.


It's probably the one in Waldo florida, its the best place to get cypress, and if you want cedar driftwood they've got tons and tons (literally) and they are cheap too. It's worth the drive from Jax. You can't miss them, they are across the road from the gas station in Waldo. The lady there is very nice too. I got an armload of knees and roots from them and it was like ten bucks.

(ps, do NOT exceed the speed limit getting there. Waldo strictly enforces their speed limits. There are huge billboards on the highway that say Warning: Waldo speed trap ahead)


----------



## waterbed fred (Jan 10, 2010)

swampy459 said:


> It's probably the one in Waldo florida, its the best place to get cypress, and if you want cedar driftwood they've got tons and tons (literally) and they are cheap too. It's worth the drive from Jax. You can't miss them, they are across the road from the gas station in Waldo. The lady there is very nice too. I got an armload of knees and roots from them and it was like ten bucks.
> 
> those are great looking knees!!! any chance you got a name, phone # or email address for them? things are pretty barren out here in vegas. i've been looking for a knee with lots of 'blade' offshoots for great looking buttress!
> if anybody out there is looking to make some side money, selling knees seems profitable!


----------



## vugger#1 (Jul 20, 2009)

Josh's Frog's sells them. Check his website.


----------

